# Summer Clothing Cataloging ☀️ NEW ITEMS!



## telluric (May 9, 2020)

Status: pause

*Come catalog full sets and almost-full sets of these cute summer clothing items! 200+ items 
See below for sets available [updated 05/14]*



Spoiler: Available for catalogue



Bold aloha shirt [Full, 2 colours]
Botanical tee [white]
Front-tie button-down shirt [Full, 4 colours]
Garden tank [Full, 4 colours]
Lacy tank [Full, 5 colours]
NEW! Embroidered tank [Full, 7 colours]
NEW! Front-tie Tee [Full, 4 colours]
Layered tank [Full, 8 colours]
Meme shirt [Full, 4 colours]
Pineapple aloha shirt [Partial, 3 colours]
NEW! Hula top [Full, 5 colours]
Puffy sleeve blouse [Partial, 3/4 colours]
Ribbon-strap tank [Full, 3 colours]
Sailor's tee [Full, 8 colours]
Short-sleeve dress shirt [Partial, 4/5 colours]
Tube top [Full, 7 colours]
Vertical-stripes shirt [Partial, 4/7 colours]

Lace shorts [Full, 4 colours] 
NEW! Lace skirt [Full, 4 colours]
Sailor skirt [Full, 8 colours]
NEW! Worn-out cutoffs [Full, 4 colours]

Baji jeogori [Aqua]
Clover dress [Full, 2 colours]
Dollhouse dress [Partial, 5/7 colours]
NEW! Hibiscus Muumuu [Full, 3 colours]
NEW! Tropical Muumuu [Full, 5 colours]
NEW! Bold Muumuu [Full, 2 colours]
Hakama [Full, 3 colours]
Hakama with crest
Linen dress [Full, 5 colours]
NEW! Plaid print dress [Full, 4 colours]
Marble dots dress [Full, 2 colours]
Morning-glory yukata [Full, 4 colours]
Pintuck-pleated dress [Full, 6 colours]
Sailor-collar dress [Full, 4 colours]
NEW! Shell dress [Full, 6 colours]
Simple-dots dress [Partial, 4/5 colours]
Sleeveless shirtdress [Full, 4 colours]
Striped halter dress [Full, 4 colours
NEW! Striped maxi dress [Full, 4 colours]
NEW! Sunflower dress [Full, 3 colours]
NEW! Sweet dress [Full, 2 colours]
Zigzag-print dress [Partial, 4/6 colours]

Ribboned garden hat [Full, 4 colours]
Straw boater [Partial, 4/8 colours]
Tropical hats [Full, 5 colours]

Comfy sandals [Full, 8 colours]
Outdoor sandals [Full, 7 colours]
Flower sandals [Partial, 3/7 colours]
Cross-belt sandals [Partial, 3/6 colours]
Flip-flops [Partial, 3/8 colours]
Ribbon sandals [Partial, 7/8 colours]
Water sandals [Full, 8 colours]
Gladiator sandals [Full, 3 colours]


Now taking requests!! If there's a summer clothing item you want that isn't here, let me know in a reply and I'll do my best to find it for you!


Spoiler: Requested Items



Tropical Muumuu
Hibiscus Muumuu
Bold Mummuu



*RULES + INFO (must read)*

No entry fees, and no tips expected. If you have any furniture I'd love to catalog these things if you have them. 
Please don't steal anything, so everyone has a chance to catalog everything! None of these items are more than ~5000 bells once they're in your catalogue, so it's not worth it. ​
*I may be AFK, *or leave the cataloging area. People on this forum are generally awesome so I trust everyone will be respectful. 
Please don't leave the cataloging area so I can keep track of everyone. ​
Help yourself to any DIYs left out​
*Please pick up one at a time and drop*, not picking up a bunch then dropping all at once. This helps me keep sets together, as well as making it easier for others to know what they've cataloged. To make sure you've read and understood all these instructions, write "one at a time" in your comment.​
I'll be taking 3-4 people at a time just to keep track. So, depending on how busy, it might be a while. Reply below with your IGN and island name and I'll PM a dodo code. 

Cataloguing area is in red! Also please ignore that my island is a huge mess right now 




​


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 9, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to visit 
IGN: Noura
Island: Elfhame


----------



## meatballsaregood (May 9, 2020)

id like to come! ^U^ 
IGN: kofukune
Island: kofuville


----------



## telluric (May 9, 2020)

meatballsaregood said:


> id like to come! ^U^
> IGN: kofukune
> Island: kofuville





Peach_Jam said:


> Hello! I'd like to visit
> IGN: Noura
> Island: Elfhame


I'd love to have you guys! Unfortunately online is down right now -- when its up and working again I'll make sure to let you know.


----------



## telluric (May 9, 2020)

AND we're seemingly back up (at least, I can open my gates). Spent my time while we were offline getting a few more sets!! Reply for a dodo code


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

I would love to visit if possible. Nevermind, I'll try again in 15 minutes, something came up, skip me.


----------



## Lumbridge (May 9, 2020)

Me too  Merka from Clarity.


----------



## Loubelle (May 9, 2020)

Could I come? o: Lillian from Thornhill


----------



## zetapsicq (May 9, 2020)

Would love to visit. Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## soomi (May 9, 2020)

Would love to visit! Lyra from Halfmoon


----------



## n00b (May 9, 2020)

I would love to come!!
N00b from COVID19


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 9, 2020)

Would love to visit. Hedgehugs from Green Hill  ❤


----------



## baobei (May 9, 2020)

i’d love to come as well! Alicia from Milkyway, i’ll bring over an nmt ^^


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

Hi I'm back sorry about that, if it's still possible I would love to visit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2020)

Haha me again, would love to come.  Emmaka from Destiny!


----------



## pochacco (May 9, 2020)

i would love to come by! ^^

ign: daniela
island name: bunny


----------



## drchoo (May 9, 2020)

Interested in stopping by! Choo from Choo isle


----------



## dino (May 9, 2020)

hiya! i'd love to come by if you're still doing this, please! can bring a kk song with me, i think !


----------



## Bloobloop (May 9, 2020)

hi, i'd love to stop by! emily from from seoul


----------



## Nia (May 9, 2020)

I’d love to come, please! IGN is Isabelle from lonalulu!


----------



## Feather Orb (May 9, 2020)

Edit: Skip me! Something else came up. I will try again to come over if you're open on another day.


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

i’d love to come, please!! i’m xara from axolotl


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 9, 2020)

May I come too  Patricia from Pururu

Edit: gonna sleep it's 5AM here, I'll catch you tomorrow!


----------



## Ireuna (May 10, 2020)

Penguin from sumikko


----------



## telluric (May 10, 2020)

Should be all caught up in the queue now! Still open, hopefully for another little while if people are still interested.


----------



## Cosmic (May 10, 2020)

I’d like to come over.
Cosmic
Galaxia


----------



## telluric (May 10, 2020)

Alright, opening up again for a bit tonight!! I've added a few more things from last night including some more tank tops and such. Please read over the original post and rules before commenting for a dodo! 
Let's gooo


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 10, 2020)

Yes please. I can bring some nmt
Anoushka from mauritius


----------



## Feather Orb (May 10, 2020)

Thage from Alma Kinan
And thank you for doing this cool thing!


----------



## Darkina (May 10, 2020)

I would like to come, please. Angel from Happy Hugs.


----------



## serudesu (May 10, 2020)

Hi! I would love to catalog! Hana from Tsubaki!

I have a NMT to spare! ^.^
Thank you for doing this! <3


----------



## corlee1289 (May 10, 2020)

I would love to visit as well! Corrine from Ceresia <3


----------



## telluric (May 10, 2020)

Mostly caught up in the queue!! And Celeste showed up, so come catalog and get a DIY too


----------



## beebs (May 10, 2020)

love to visit & i'll bring yah somthin'
I'm beebs from IX!


----------



## Applebunny (May 10, 2020)

Id love to come!
Bunny from Apples


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to do some cataloging please! I also have been cataloging floor lights! I have a few floor light colors, do you know which colors you need?

I am Luff from Pawaii!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 10, 2020)

may I come by? I’d be happy to bring by some KK songs to catalog if you know which ones you still need!

I’m Leila from Arendelle


----------



## iovis (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Emily from eonia~ I can bring by some floor lights for you to keep


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 10, 2020)

I would like to visit too if it's possible. ^^

Hekate from Elysium.


----------



## PugLovex (May 10, 2020)

hi i’d love to come! 
charlotte from oakville ^^


----------



## pochacco (May 10, 2020)

i’d like to come by again! daniela from bunny ^^ can i ask which ones are full sets?


----------



## edrinaline (May 10, 2020)

hi! i’d like to come if you’re available!
ign: edrin
island: moonrise


----------



## telluric (May 13, 2020)

Opening for another night! Read over the original post please and thank you. Also, im now accepting requests for summer clothing items. So, if theres something that isn't here that you want, let me know and Ill try and get it.


----------



## jelibear (May 13, 2020)

one at a time! could i stop by? I'm Pear from Naath.


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 13, 2020)

I would like to visit! I will pick think us one at a time.  I'm Kelsey from Beltane.


----------



## supernerd (May 13, 2020)

I would very much like to come catalog everything *one at a time*


----------



## amylase (May 13, 2020)

Hiya, I'd love to stop by. I'll make sure to catalog everything one a time!   I'd be amylase from Moonlight.


----------



## edrinaline (May 13, 2020)

telluric said:


> Opening for another night! Read over the original post please and thank you. Also, im now accepting requests for summer clothing items. So, if theres something that isn't here that you want, let me know and Ill try and get it.


hi! i already came to your island before and it was lovely! c: but i’ve been looking for a few clothing items and i was wondering if you have/can get
- tropical muumuu
- hibiscus muumuu
- bold muumuu
tysm!


----------



## telluric (May 13, 2020)

edrinaline said:


> hi! i already came to your island before and it was lovely! c: but i’ve been looking for a few clothing items and i was wondering if you have/can get
> - tropical muumuu
> - hibiscus muumuu
> - bold muumuu
> tysm!


Thanks for the request!! I'll do my best


----------



## telluric (May 14, 2020)

Bump! Opening for a bit tonight! Check out all the new things


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 14, 2020)

Would love to come by, will pick one item up at a time.  Thank you!

IGN: しろくま
Island: くまくまベアー


----------



## edrinaline (May 14, 2020)

ahh! you were able to get the hibiscus muumuus! i’m so happy! i’d love to come and catalog for the beach towel on your wishlist! they can be customized i believe so you only need one! c: will pick up one at a time!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 14, 2020)

hey there! i'm here again but with a free schedule lol ;; i'd love to come by! emily from seoul


----------



## Karlexus (May 14, 2020)

One at a time. Hi Kandy from Harmony, I’d love to visit please.


----------



## kookey (May 14, 2020)

Interested! IGN: Fia, island: Suncoast


----------



## Quack (May 14, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come by again! One at a time, Silvana from Capri


----------



## Mayor Mae (May 14, 2020)

i’d love to swing by! i’ll pick up the items one at a time. Mae from Marigold ^^


----------



## telluric (May 15, 2020)

Bump! Figured I'd open during the day for once


----------



## n00b (May 15, 2020)

may i come by again ?
and of cuz one at a time
thank u!


----------



## Cyku (May 15, 2020)

Can I come to your island to catalog items one at a time?  My island is Podlasie, name is Cyku.


----------



## JellyBeans (May 15, 2020)

I'd love to come by! working through my wishlist one at a time  Jess from Cambry


----------



## kyasarin (May 15, 2020)

Would love to visit please. Gatubela from Tala.


----------



## telluric (May 18, 2020)

Open again! This might be one of the last days I'm open btw.


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit, Victoria from Merisiga


----------



## Meira (May 18, 2020)

Would like to come 
Luna of Harlan
one at a time


----------



## Noctis (May 18, 2020)

Hi I'm interested in coming
Nalu from Treasure.
I'll bring the pink/white hammock if you still need it! one at a time


----------



## ameliajade26 (May 18, 2020)

I’d love to visit Amelia from Atlantica 
One at a time


----------



## telluric (May 18, 2020)

bluemusicgrl said:


> I'd love to visit, Victoria from Merisiga


Hi! I'd love to have you, but please read over the rules one more time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2020)

Hi, can I come over again?  Emmaka from Destiny!  One at a time. c:


----------



## CharlieAC (May 18, 2020)

Charlie from Galileo !

First time visitor

one at a time


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 18, 2020)

telluric said:


> Hi! I'd love to have you, but please read over the rules one more time


I did, I guess I am missing something thanks anyway


----------



## mistakenolive (May 18, 2020)

I'd like to come, one at a time
Katia from Meridia


----------



## pochacco (May 18, 2020)

i'd like to stop by again! daniela from bunny. i'll pick up each item one at a time.


----------



## Nia (May 18, 2020)

Hi, I've visited before and I'd love to come again! I can bring you a key holder, garden faucet (red brick), and futon (blue) from your wishlist! Isabelle from lonalulu, one at a time ^^


----------

